
Data Engineering Resources - rob_douglas
https://diogoalexandrefranco.github.io/data-engineering-resources/
======
pacuna
Nice resources. Mostly focused on the Big Data aspects of data engineering. I
would also suggest to check out some advanced SQL and ETL books or courses.

~~~
bobzoller
Agile Data Warehouse Design[1] (at least the first few chapters) has been
enlightening for me, as historically I've been more focused on product
engineering.

[1]:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0956817203/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0956817203/)

